

Ask YC: I want to build a SNS, Should I start from Ning/Forum? - jinhow

Hello YC, 
I think SNS website is a kind of forum.
If I don't have special features for the target community yet, should I start from Ning or Forum(vbb,phpbb..etc) to save time and test the market?<p>Thank you.
======
sgrove
If you're not looking to differentiate via software/killer features, then the
platform is less important than your execution/presentation and most
importantly, marketing. I assume you feel there's some group of people not
being properly connected, so I'll just assume you need to give them the place
to congregate. Best then to begin on something that's already reasonably
stable and adjust it as you go.

Social networking is still a viable niche in some cases, but it'll be very
hard to monetize (if that's what you're after).

------
jinhow
@sgrove, you knew what I meant. very good comment. thank you.

@spoiledtechie, What I meant was a social networking site. any suggestion? : )

------
spoiledtechie
SNS?

